# Turning off one click ordering for Amazon app store and kindle ebooks



## sparklemotion

Is there a way to do this? I accidentally ordered an app and I don't even know how the heck it happened. Amazon refunded my money, but it's a bit unnerving that I cannot find a way to turn off one click ordering anywhere. Not to mention Amazon said in their form letter to me that it's not their policy to refund money on app purchases even if it's a one click mistake. Am I missing some place to turn it off? 

I turned it off on my main account by that didn't change the one click settings for the app store and the kindle book store.


----------



## kindlegrl81

As far as I know apps and ebooks can only be purchased by using one-click so I don't think there is a way to turn it off while using a Kindle.  It would be nice if Amazon gave people the option of password protecting purchases but so far they don't seem to want to do that.


----------



## sparklemotion

I see. Thanks for replying. I was hoping maybe there was a way to change it that I was missing. I really hope Amazon rethinks it.


----------



## Geoffrey

sparklemotion said:


> I see. Thanks for replying. I was hoping maybe there was a way to change it that I was missing. I really hope Amazon rethinks it.


Unfortunately, it's been that way forever. If you want to use a different card for a purchase or not use a gift card on a purchase, it's rather inconvenient to arrange .... I get their marketing plan behind 1-click but it could stand to be a little more flexible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the thing, though (and I’m talking about purchases made through the web store, not through the device, which I rarely do)...

MP3 songs, Apps and Books all have 1-click...that's what the button says in each case.  But with music, unless you've deselected "always ask before completing purchase," when you click "Buy MP3 with 1-click," you get a chance to confirm the purchase.  Apps and books, bam!  You've bought it.  Of course, you have the seven day policy with books, but if they are going to have a no return policy with apps, they should have the same confirmation screen that they have with songs....

Off to suggest that to them...

Betsy


----------



## TessM

I think was one of the complaints they were.getting a lot of. So I wouldn't be surprised that a password confirmation is included in the next.software update. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Passwording will help,  but not when purchasing through the web store...  I need to check if, when buying music through the device, one gets the confirmation page that pops up in the webstore.

Betsy


----------

